
Why 99% of Your Email Doesn’t Matter - shreyshrey
https://www.airsend.io/blog/index.php/2020/03/12/why-99-of-your-email-doesnt-matter/
======
leshokunin
Where do you get that number from? Not that I disagree, I’m just curious.

